# To get things started off...



## voodoocat (May 26, 2004)

I'll post a snippet of a recording I made of Meditation from Thais.  

Right click and save as


----------



## Luminosity (May 26, 2004)

I d/l'd it Voods and like it  , my only gripe it doesnt go for long enough lol .


----------



## voodoocat (May 27, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> I d/l'd it Voods and like it  , my only gripe it doesnt go for long enough lol .


Thanks.  I hadn't played that song for a while... About 2 years since I played it at my grandmothers funeral.  I need to get a piano accompaniment and finish recording...

any pianists here?


----------



## Mitica100 (May 27, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> I'll post a snippet of a recording I made of Meditation from Thais.



Hey, you never played that for me!!   :shock:  :?:  :?:


----------



## manda (May 27, 2004)

Just beautiful Voods...
I know nothing about  violin playing, but it sounded gorgeous.


----------



## Tammy (May 27, 2004)

That was so relaxing.... wish I could have a loop of it fed into my office... ahhhh  :bigangel:


----------



## terri (May 27, 2004)

:love:


----------



## vonnagy (May 28, 2004)

voods you are a star 8)


----------



## vonnagy (May 28, 2004)

i take that back, you are _superstar_


----------



## Not Neve (May 29, 2004)

I just found this creativity forum.  

Very nice on the ears, Voodoo!


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2004)

wow... it was beautiful

- since when did you start learning? 4? 
- do you play Chopin, Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and the likes?


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2004)

voodoo... did you notice, that towards the end, one note, JUST one note is slightly sharper/flat? Wish I could pinpoint it. I do not have my keyboard with me right now!! 

May be that was what you wanted; but just wanted to highlight it.


----------



## voodoocat (May 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure a couple notes are slightly off.   

The story with my learning was... I started at age 12.  Played for 6 yrs.  The first year of college I drove to school one morning and parked.  I had symphony practice that evening and my violin was with me.   I had 50 minutes of class, come back to find my car stolen.  I bought a new violin... only got 1000 back from the insurance so I purchased a violin that was ok but not like my previous fiddle.  I didn't play much at all from 18-23.  Now I have a better one but still a crappy bow.  

Never played much Chopin... Plenty of Bach, Beethoven and Mozart.  Mostly Bach nowadays.  And my own compositions.


Thank you for your kind words all!!  I was just dipping my feet in the water to see if I should record more.


----------



## danalec99 (May 30, 2004)

Look forward to hearing more of your compositions and Bach.

Don't you know your old music school mates. A piano would be perfect for a starting accompaniment.


----------

